# Ajouter des commentaires sur les applis ds iTunes pour



## Filou53 (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour.
Je souhaiterais pouvoir ajouter des commentaires sur les différentes applis que j'ai téléchargées via l'AppStore.
Dans iTunes/Applications, si je tape cmd-I pour obtenir les infos, j'obtiens un écran avec plusieurs onglets et toute une série d'informations mais apparemment pas possible d'ajouter un Commentaire: la zone est inactive... 

Me trompe-je ? :rose:

Qq a une idée sr le sujet ?

Merzi


----------



## Filou53 (4 Septembre 2010)

aucune idée sur le sujet ???

Filou


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2010)

Sur les applications, il est apparemment impossible de changer les informations. Et moi aussi, je trouve ça bien dommage, car je n'utilise pas toutes les applications en même temps, mais certaines serait sympa a garder sous le coude pour un voyage pu autre.

Dommage.


----------



## Filou53 (4 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Sur les applications, il est apparemment impossible de changer les informations. Et moi aussi, je trouve ça bien dommage, car je n'utilise pas toutes les applications en même temps, mais certaines serait sympa a garder sous le coude pour un voyage pu autre.
> 
> Dommage.



C'est bien ce que je craignais...
Merci quand même


----------

